# ESPN Fantasy Football??



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I just created a League at ESPN.

League ID#959421

It's not viewable to the public but shouldn't need a password.

Here is a link to the page just in case.

http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leagueoffice?leagueId=959421

Draft is Autopick on Friday.

Come join in the fun.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I just created a League at ESPN.
> 
> League ID#959421
> 
> ...


I may be getting old, and I do love Football, but I'm not going to waste my Fantasies on Football. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, I forgot about the Thursday Opener for the NFL. Draft is moved to Thurs am. It's open to the first 12 teams, well 11 since I'm in it.

I changed the scoring rules. Should be lots of points to be had.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

What if you don't know how to play FF? Can someone learn on the fly???


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh yeah. It's not hard to figure out. You draft players and your "Team" plays against someone elses "Team". Points are awarded based on the performance of each player, ie rushing yards, passing yards, TD scored, ...etc. Team with the most points wins.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, I'll give it a whirl this season. What's the league name so I can sign up????


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

montigre said:


> Okay, I'll give it a whirl this season. Sign me up!!!


You'll have to click the link above and create your team. Even though I am the League Manager, I don't have those kind of buttons.:wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

After clicking on the link, it looks like I'll still need the league name in order to create my team....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I'm sure if you check.....there is a Sponsor here that has a video on how to do that too.....


Nowww Spoon....I didn't see any notation to archery anywhere in your thread.....you seeking true "Deliverance"????:eek3:*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The League name is ArcheryTalk.com. You will also have t create an account with ESPN. Everything is free. Sorry about the confusion. 

Lucky, there's your archery reference. So :nyah:!!!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*O.k....your safe.....good thing though....you know how picky they have become around here......*

.


----------

